# New forum turning into the Old forum???



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

remember some of the fights and self righteous acting fools on the old utah wildlife forum??? Things/people are starting to get real petty on here...nobody on here should have to defend themselves or explain themselves....I don't hunt from a boat and I'm not member of any team...I'm a foot soldier and bust my butt for birds..,, *that doesn't make me anymore dedicated than boaters or guys who are on a team*.... I enjoy seeing everyones pic's/posts on here as I hope some of you guys like seeing my pics/posts.... For the guys on here who constantly have to question peoples motives/ethics,,, get over yourself and quit fornicating to your tred barta poster....


----------



## rooster2000 (Oct 9, 2008)

well said thankyou.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

utahgolf....I'd bet your on some 'Golf' team.... :wink:


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

+1, Unless there breaking the law, just let them hunt.


----------



## snobiller22 (Sep 25, 2007)

Dang golfers!!!!! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 


Ha ha, had to throw that in there.


Like he said people, SHUT UP AND JUST HUNT!!!!!


Your on the same team!!!!!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

utahgolf said:


> remember some of the fights and self righteous acting fools on the old utah wildlife forum??? Things/people are starting to get real petty on here...nobody on here should have to defend themselves or explain themselves....I don't hunt from a boat and I'm not member of any team...I'm a foot soldier and bust my butt for birds..,, *that doesn't make me anymore dedicated than boaters or guys who are on a team*.... I enjoy seeing everyones pic's/posts on here as I hope some of you guys like seeing my pics/posts.... For the guys on here who constantly have to question peoples motives/ethics,,, get over yourself and quit fornicating to your tred barta poster....


Well said there utahgolf.


----------



## Surf n turf (Oct 27, 2008)

My lord....the nerve of some people, speaking their mind on a public forum.....how dare they?? I tell ya this country is going to hell in a handbasket!! :shock:


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Surf n turf said:


> My lord....the nerve of some people, speaking their mind on a public forum.....how dare they?? I tell ya this country is going to hell in a handbasket!! :shock:


Speaking your mind and antagonizing or Insulting people for ther style of hunting are two totally differnet things. You can disagree with the way people hunt all you want. But, insuating they are less of a hunter because they shoot a limit of geese in *Canada* or hunt with *team* is asnine. I could call you less of a hunter for shooting birds so close to a road "like that required work to find them", but not one person said anything because it your style and your choice, and as you said sometimes luck is better then skill (or something to that effect).

Bottom line is unless it is illegal and there not violating some common curtosies, what is the big deal. Quit judging people based on your own hunting techniques or ethics.

Lets go hunting.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Surf n turf said:


> My lord....the nerve of some people, speaking their mind on a public forum.....how dare they?? I tell ya this country is going to hell in a handbasket!! :shock:


You been hunting lately? How bout trying to post a report and we will see what we can find wrong with it. Or you could just go away and let everyone be. Some of us acutally enjoy each others company and contribute to this forum in a positive way. I bet your one of the a holes on ksl that rip on everyone for no reason. Am I right? Its fun to hide behind a computer screen and pop off coments. :wink:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Hunting team? :roll: 

That simply equates to more swingn dicks in the duck blind...No gracias!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Hunting team? :roll:
> 
> That simply equates to more swingn dicks in the duck blind...No gracias!


It also equates to more ducks in the duck blind, and more work for our local Taxidermists. :mrgreen:


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

Forum:
1 a: the marketplace or public place of an ancient Roman city forming the center of judicial and public business b: a public meeting place for open discussion c: a medium (as a newspaper or online service) of open discussion or expression of ideas

That being said, I agree with most of what you said, however, it is possible to be within the law and still be way out of bounds ethically. And if any of you guys think boat hunting is "work" free, come on over. It's time to winterize,patch,weld and paint for next year


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

if we weren't a member of the old forum, does that mean we can cry about whatever and shoever we want on this one? i am one who likes to defend something i beleive in, and dont want to be antagonized for the way i hunt, or the way others hunt. this is a public forum, which allows anyone to voice their opinion. BUT- i think most of us want to share hunts/pics, get praise from our fellow hunters/fisherman, and learn new ideas and skills. nothing more, nothing less. what riles everyone up is when someone comes on and bashes someone else for no reason. also, i think everyone is so onry because if they are on this forum posting, that means they are not out hunting right now :x


----------



## fish1117 (Oct 15, 2008)

Surf, you need to get a life and quit ragging on everybody. It seems that anyone that does anything other than what you think; is unethical, fat and lazy and a descrace to you the "God of duck huntin". We know you probaby are self gratifying yourself reading all of the post that your crap post started...hell you probably are a PETA member starting your BS comments. Please leave this forumn for others who enjoy the hunt no matter how difficult or easy it may be or what team we are part of. :?:

Utah Golf, well said and I wish everyone one here could respect others even if you disagree, thanks for being a stand up dude.


----------



## wasatchsnowboarding (Dec 18, 2008)

Great post. I am new to the forum and have read a few of these types of threads. I see that there are useless attacks being made over petty issues. I look forward to adding useful positive posts in the future.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

++1 Mr Golf

yep...opinions are like...well..."buttholes"...everyone has one, just all too many any more choose not to keep them clean much of the time...


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

deadicated1 said:


> also, i think everyone is so onry because if they are on this forum posting, that means they are not out hunting right now :x


yep...the proverbial "NAIL ON THE HEAD" :wink:


----------



## rubber ducky (Dec 7, 2007)

well said ut golf. im not gonna rag on anyone but some times the things that get said make me laugh my @ off -_O-


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Longgun said:


> deadicated1 said:
> 
> 
> > also, i think everyone is so onry because if they are on this forum posting, that means they are not out hunting right now :x
> ...


I am very jealous of every one that is getting out to hunt, but since I havn't been able to go since Thanksgiving and will probably miss the rest of the season ([email protected] doctors). This is the only way I can get my waterfowl fix. So I have really been enjoying all the reports, stories and entertainment.
Thanks everyone.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

utahgolf said:


> and quit fornicating to your tred barta poster....


I heard that guy is an A-hole in person... -#&#*!-


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Hunting team? :roll:
> 
> That simply equates to more swingn dicks in the duck blind...No gracias!


Amen. I miss the posts of one hunter and his dog, enough of this collar/leg iron hunts only with hero shots and black hoodies. I'd gladly welcome back the "old" forum where this attitude was less prevelent.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

from 08 to present-


Man, someone did some diging! :shock:  ;-)


?? or is it the new improved version of UWN having a "moment".


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> I heard that guy is an A-hole in person... -#&#*!-


quite the contrary really, i bumped into him at the last SFW fund raiser. he was quite personable and easy to approach ... even away from the mob.

?? Maybe it was because i didnt approach him with a Sharpie and cheap shirt in hand.


----------

